# Cam loc spindle Vs standard threaded spindle



## joebiplane (Nov 9, 2014)

I am not familiar with cam loc chucks and the spindle set-up for using them.
Are the actual spindles in a  normal heavy 10 with8 x 1-1/2 threads completely different than the spindle with a d4-1 cam loc set-up ?

I have a client that wants me to locate and restore a heavy 10 and he wants a Cam-loc setup .  Are the cam-loc set-up more valuable than standard?

Or is the cam-loc parts purchased and installed on an otherwise standard heavy 10 ?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 9, 2014)

The cam-lock chuck mount is machined into the spindle itself, it is not available as an add-on, thus you cannot convert a 10H to a cam-lock spindle that I am aware of.  You could make your own cam-lock spindle for that machine I suppose, but it's much more than just a simple lathe and mill project.

Here is what a cam-lock chuck and spindle look like:


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, we're machinists, so we can build anything.  I don't know if there is a Cam-loc spindle available for a heavy 10, of if they ever came with one....but.

You could build a spindle from scratch, it would be quite a project, but not impossible.  It might also be possible to adapt an existing cam-loc spindle to that lathe, I would explore that route first.

It really depends on how deep the client's pockets are.  Time and materials!!!


----------



## old_dave (Nov 9, 2014)

The 4 inch type D1 cam lock spindle nose became standard on the heavy 10, 13 and 16 inch South Bends between 1972 and 1977. Earlier (1966 and perhaps earlier than that) the cam lock spindle nose was available as an option for these machines as well as the L-00 long taper (all this based on literature I have on hand). Once the cam lock spindle nose became the standard, the threaded spindle nose (2 1/4 - 8 TPI, not 1 1/2 - 8 TPI) was available as an option on the heavy 10, as well as the L-00.

I've seen one account of a heavy 10 rebuild done by South Bend in which the threaded spindle was replaced with a D1-4" spindle. If, and that's a big if, one could get a cam lock spindle, that would be the simple way to do it. The spindle noses were hardened and ground so while making one is possible, I think it would not be simple.

Re-reading the original post, well there are heavy 10's out there with the cam lock spindle nose; those built since the mid- to late 1970's (and some earlier, as an option). A quick look on ebay turned up two on the first page.
David


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 10, 2014)

Joe,
If your client is just concerned about a chuck unscrewing during use, a cheaper and easier option might be to drill and tap for a screw to lock the chuck to the spindle.

Cheers Phil


----------



## joebiplane (Nov 10, 2014)

As always you gents have given me greater insight to the value of this forum !!!
I am grateful for receiving exactly the information  I needed.
I have a local machine available with hardened ways  for $ 2,700 with only a lever collet closer and a 4 jaw chuck.....nothing else. It is 3 phase.

As for the finish..... He wants me to refinish it as he has seen pictures of several lathes I have redone.

What's the opinion of the value of such a lathe with the hardened ways and cam lock chuck with no tooling  except a 4 jaw chuck....... Heavy 10's in my area sell for about $ 2,000.  , in the general condition of this lathe....In my neck of the woods with SOME tooling .

Thanks again    Joe. Larsen


----------



## metal4130 (Nov 11, 2014)

All the South Bends that have the cam lock spindle are the D1-4 type.

Yes, the cam lock is much more valuable than the threaded version. Mainly because you can now operate the lathe in reverse and not have the chuck spin off. Removing the chuck is also easier because the spindle doesn't have to be locked to do it. There are also lots of options for chucks and tooling for the D1-4 style. For reference I just sold a 10L cam lock spindle and bearings for $550 plus shipping. If I get another it would be $600. They really don't come up separately at all. $2700 seems a bit high for that lathe but if you can't wait you might have to settle for it. The length of the bed also has a lot to do with the price.


----------

